# Just found out I'm pregnant - when to see a doctor



## misspink

Hi all,
Just looking for a bit of advice really, I found out this morning that I'm pregnant (5 weeks I think) and I'm not sure when to go to the doctors to tell them. Do I phone up and tell the receptionist I'm pregnant and ask what the procedure is? Or should I just make an appointment asap? I've heard some doctors don't seem interested unless you're a bit further along than I am which is making me worry about calling them!
What did you all do?
PS- I'm still in shock, I can't actually believe I'm typing this!!!


----------



## sparky32

Congratulations :) yup just make an appointment with the doctor, some confirm you pregnancy some dont, they then send off notification to the midwives to get your booking in appointment made xx


----------



## Novemberbabe

Congratulations!

I'm 5 +1 and haven't seen a doctor, am not planning on it either. When I was pg with DS I went to the doctor straight away and was practically told off for bothering to see him. All he said was to wait til I was 8 weeks and see the midwife.

I'm at a new surgery now so am going to call up next week to see how I make my booking in appt with the midwife.

Depends where you are though hun, you might get a better reception from your doctor - maybe it was just mine that was a muppet!!


----------



## misspink

That's what I'm concerned about. But I have no idea how to contact a midwife so I guess I'll have to see a doctor to find out!I've made an appointment for 2 weeks time as I'm off work that day, I'll be 7 weeks then.
Thanks for your responses and congratulations to you too!!!


----------



## sugar22

hey, congrats to all :) this is my first pregnancy (well actually i had a miscarriage at 2 months last year) and i'm thinking i'm around 7 weeks now.. well i dont really know for sure cause the doc said i'm around 6 weeks but the scan showed as 7w 0d on the 2nd of March.. that was my first consultation after my BFP. anyway the doc said she couldn't see much in the scan and has asked me to come back again for another scan on the 12th. so i guess its better to wait till 8 weeks for ur consulation but for those of us who can't help being paranoid on whether everything is ok with the pregnancy head to ur doc right away :)


----------



## x-amy-x

Hey, 

congrats on your pregnancy. Just call up your drs surgery and get the number for the midwives. We dont see our GP here unless theres a problem x


----------



## misspink

Thanks for all your advice!


----------



## stargirl69

Congrats! I phoned them up and said I'd found out I was pregnant and wondered what the next step was. They said I had to make an appointment with doctor. The doctor didn't do any tests or anything, just said a midwife would phone me. I've no idea when that will happen though.


----------



## Linz88

hey book an appointment.. and get your folic acid xx


----------



## rachael22

hiya firstly congrats on u pregnancy i seen the doctor when i was 5 weeks pregnant they didn do alot blood pressure and a perscription for folic acid start taking those as soon as pos :) then the midwife seen me when i was 7 weeks im 10 weeks monday cant wait 4 my 1st scan 

hope all goes well best wishes xx


----------



## Kaede351

Congrats on your BFP!!! I don't know what to expect either. But I have an appointment for Monday at 3pm :D I'm quite excited... but the docs here can be a bit dismissive, so I'm a bit worried they'll tell me to go away until I'm further on >.<

I don't know exactly how far I am... according to my ticker I'm 3+5 weeks. 

But according to my digi test it said I'm 2-3weeks... and on the leaflet it says that if the digi says 2-3 weeks then the doc will say I'm 4-5 weeks. But I only O'd 12 days ago, and my last period was 4+2 weeks ago. So at the moment I'm a bit confused haha. Hopefully the doc will be able to tell me what the heck is going on!

XxX


----------

